# How can I help?



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I love this site, am totally addicted to it.. I am unsure of the rules, so here is my question.. Today I read several posts on Petfinder.com for " pure " GR s. One was for a puppy that growled at their baby, so the owner said rehome or put down. Would it be ethical to copy and paste these ads? For a golden lover looking for a resue it would be a great place to start. 
Thanks


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are posting put in here for Goldens in urgent need of rescuing or adopting. If you come acroos one it can never hurt to post it on the board here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes you can post the petfinder link here and also contact a rescue in your area to let them know. They are really busy and may not have time to see all the info out there. I do that with with our local rescue. I check all the shelters in the area and craigslist and if I find one then I contact the rescue. Sometimes I even send a message to the people making the post giving them the great stuff about the rescue and to contact them about the their dog. I have gotten several thanks from the people that I have contacted.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> I love this site, am totally addicted to it.. I am unsure of the rules, so here is my question.. Today I read several posts on Petfinder.com for " pure " GR s. One was for a puppy that growled at their baby, so the owner said rehome or put down. Would it be ethical to copy and paste these ads? For a golden lover looking for a resue it would be a great place to start.
> Thanks


Our rescue, Dirks fund in St. Louis MO, scours petfinder *every day*, so if you find Goldens in MO/IL, chance are we already know about it. Just want to let you know so you don't have to contact us---We're all over it!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I posted on here about golden (a picture too) that had been in my local rescue league for awhile. He needed a home without other dogs or I would have checked into him myself. Someone on this forum saw it and came up to MA from CT and got him. You never know about the power of this forum to get the word out. That is how Leah was transported from Florida to New Brunswick, Canada in January. Jenna knew of a senior golden that needed a home and then Betty joined the forum and was looking for a senior golden. Here is that story, in case you missed it--get out your tissues:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSY9r1JYrgQ

It's nice to have you on board!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt replies,. My heart goes out to the dogs.. Wish I could help them all. The ones I posted were in Florida. I emailed the contacts giving them the addresses of local GR rescue sites.. So many times owners just dump at the pound because they have no patience, time.. what ever.. you know..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Any post that you find feel free to go to www.rescuecentral.info and post it on the Rescue Forum. You'll have to become a member (free) and once I validate you, you can post any ads you find. Just do a copy and paste of the link and a small explanation of the dog.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies,. My heart goes out to the dogs.. Wish I could help them all. The ones I posted were in Florida. I emailed the contacts giving them the addresses of local GR rescue sites.. So many times owners just dump at the pound because they have no patience, time.. what ever.. you know..


Thank you - the members of our forum are great in helping rescues.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Our rescue, Dirks fund in St. Louis MO, scours petfinder *every day*, so if you find Goldens in MO/IL, chance are we already know about it. Just want to let you know so you don't have to contact us---We're all over it!!!


 
You guys rock!


----------

